# Blazing Blizzard Q



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

RW albino x blizzard

Will this make BB's? or will i need blizzard het albinos?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Las Vegas Albino X Blizzard will make Normal het Las Vegas Albino and Blizzard.

You'd breed THOSE together in order to get Las Vegas Blazing Blizzards - about one in every sixteen statistically.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ahh i see, thanks hun


----------

